# Could rash be allergic reaction?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi
Wondered if anyone can advise me please.
My daughter who is now 3yrs, has had the odd patch of ezcema on her face over the past 2 winters, but she's now developed a dry rash that comes and goes but only appears around her mouth. And seen as we're not into the central heating 'v' freezing outdoor temperatures yet, I'm thinking this is different.

Been over the past 2-3 weeks, and she gets a dry red patch under her mouth and in the corner and on the side of her mouth at one side. I'm putting cream on as and when it flares up. Overheard someone at a playgroup say about allergic reactions and ezcema and wondered if this could be related?
Also how would I find out what the cause is?

On another subject, my daughter has always suffered with colds non stop throughout autumn/winter and someone suggested vitamins/special drinks to prevent or build up immune. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
Ever


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Thius is one situation that I would really need to see your dd face.

Allergic ezycema can occur. My dd often gets what you are describing it rounds her lips in the winter time. The GP prescribed some cream for her.

Just multivis should do the trick..but toget the benefit you will need to start them now. There are special ''build up'' drinks that you can buy as well...just check on the package that they are suitable for children.

Jxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you Jeanette.

I will see about us both starting multi vits as soon as poss!

Ever x


----------

